# Hey yuns!



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally made it over here from HalloweenForum.com. See alot of familiar 'faces'. I hope I can add to the forum. There's such a collection of expertise here.
I've been haunting for just a couple of years, but every year it seems to just get bigger. We're going to add our first walk through haunt this year and I'm sure I'll pick up loads of ideas from everyone here!
Thanks for having me!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome lewlew! Glad to see you here on this forum too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes welcome!
And Congrats on adding a walk thru, you'll love it!

Jeff


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Lewlwe and welcome to the stret!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Lewlew! It's always good to have more haunters here!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks. Great to be here. I wish I'd gotten here sooner. 

I'm going to have to catch up so I can get in on some of that Cheap Prop Challenge action!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi lewlew, the more the merrier! You're going to love having a walkthrough for sure. It's the big step up from a display, and puts a whole new spin on the ball. Now git ta postin!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Lewlew


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome and let the good times roll.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome lewlew!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, its LewLew everyone. Next you will be telling me that Elvira, mistress of the dark sign up too.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

No, the mistress of the dark would be my wife. Just kidding, honey! Really...


----------

